# Bird Fart?



## PickleBird (Dec 10, 2008)

This is not a pleasant topic and it wasn't a pleasant smell. I am trying to find out if I should be concerned if my bird is gassy? She let out the stinkiest fart ever, and I got concerned that she might be sick. I will be watching her droppings but so far everything looks ok.

Anyone know?


----------



## Belinda (Oct 9, 2010)

Her droppings shouldn't smell bad and she certainly shouldn't be gassy like that, I would definitely take her to the vets if it continues or gets worse...


----------



## tielmom (Aug 4, 2010)

I am not sure...I did not even know that they passed gas...Hope everything is okay.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Nesting hens produce large smelly poops. This might not have any connection to your birdie fart, but keep an eye on her in case she's getting ready to lay an egg.


----------



## PickleBird (Dec 10, 2008)

tonight she farted again. I will call the vet in the morning and see if I should bring her in.
She also seemed like she was trying to tell me something. She wouldn't go to bed and just started chirping, not squacking but like to get my attention. then my other bird started flying around the room, which he does from time to time with her but he also seemed like he wanted my attention, and he seemed upset.

when I went to get him he pulled away, now he sits on me quietly but maybe he's concerned about her too.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

I hope you find out what's upsetting them i found this though
http://lauraerickson.blogspot.com/2007/04/question-of-day-do-birds-fart.html


----------



## shelagh (Nov 2, 2010)

PickleBird said:


> then my other bird started flying around the room, which he does from time to time with her but he also seemed like he wanted my attention, and he seemed upset.when I went to get him he pulled away, now he sits on me quietly but maybe he's concerned about her too.


Maybe he's just offended, lol. Seriously though, I hope that all is well with your bird's health.


----------



## HAJiME (Sep 20, 2009)

With regard to birds not farting, I know that reptiles do... And birds are reptiles, so It wouldn't surprise me.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UiY6OguolJo


----------



## liltiel (Sep 23, 2010)

I also wanted to know about this, do they actually make a sound when they do? Because when mines stretched their one wing with their leg, I sometimes hear some sort of light sound. Is that when they let their gas out?


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Ok cookie has done it i honestly thought there was something wrong with him, i noticed the other day but i thought it was the drinking straws 
I did find this cockatiel yawn fart http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1DhLk8oiVu4 yep sound a bit like cookie lol cookie not that bad


----------



## Abby (Jul 30, 2010)

Oh my gosh, that is hilarious!


----------

